# Vectra headlight bulbs



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

are they really that much of a pain to change? i've heard rumours that you have to remove the bumper, but surely thats not the case, must be a trick somewhere? 08 plate onwards of course

mondeo's and skoda's seem to be the best, couple of bolts, pull the headlight out, and voilà !


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> are they really that much of a pain to change? i've heard rumours that you have to remove the bumper, but surely thats not the case, must be a trick somewhere? 08 plate onwards of course
> 
> mondeo's and skoda's seem to be the best, couple of bolts, pull the headlight out, and voilà !


Passenger side is easy enough.

Drivers side I had to remove the airbox which isn't that hard.

Don't see any reson to take the bumper off


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

They are a struggle but no need to remove the bumper mate. You can remove the Washer Fluid Bottle neck and lift the Battery Cover that gives loads of extra room on the N/S. The O/S is quite tight but I have managed it with my shovel hands though but a pair of extra long, Long Nosed Plyers really helps. My Vec is the 1.9 150 so the engine bay is pretty full.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, im toying with the idea of getting a 1.9 cdti 150 SRi, dont love them at all, but if i have to get one (budget wise) then i might as well get something with a bit of kick in it


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine is a Auto and Remapped plus the EGR is mapped out and blanked off at both ends, she goes like stink yet pulls my Caravan sweetly except being a bit low due to being the SRI. I have had mine since May 2007 and really like it plus its been really reliable so dont believe all that you hear, use decent fuel and avoid Morrisons as its a killer fuel, keep serviced up with proper 5/30W Fully Synthetic Oil and you will generaly be ok. If your going for a 57 plate or later, all the engine faults were addressed except EGR Valves but all Manufacturers suffer with this even the big VW Group


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

how does blanking off the EGR help/hinder? doesnt effect emissions does it?

yea, probably go for 08/58 plate

i've gone from

Mazda 6, to Ford Mondeo, to Chevvy Epica, to Vectra, lol, feels like i have gone downhill all the way, lol


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Shinyvec said:


> Mine is a Auto and Remapped plus the EGR is mapped out and blanked off at both ends, she goes like stink yet pulls my Caravan sweetly except being a bit low due to being the SRI. I have had mine since May 2007 and really like it plus its been really reliable so dont believe all that you hear, use decent fuel and avoid Morrisons as its a killer fuel, keep serviced up with proper 5/30W Fully Synthetic Oil and you will generaly be ok. If your going for a 57 plate or later, all the engine faults were addressed except EGR Valves but all Manufacturers suffer with this even the big VW Group


I will echo what this says.

I have a 06 sri 150 cdti and love it.

I believe the 58 plates have the newer inlet manifold which has the swirl bar issue resolved.

mine had a new egr valve last year, done about 10k since and whipped it off to have a look and it was still fairly clean, at the same time i fitted an egr blanking plate(with an 8mm hole in to stop the light coming on the dash) and it made the pickup loads better and also made it less laggy below 2k revs.

fitted mine with a dpt tuning box and it made it even quicker !!

my 180bhp mazda 6 im picking up feels slower in comaparison !!!

shame your not looking for an older one as ive just p/x mine in and only got 2800 for it !!(not gone yet though !!!!:thumb


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

beginning to sound like this could be my answer then, but i have the have an 08 or newer chap anyhow


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> beginning to sound like this could be my answer then, but i have the have an 08 or newer chap anyhow


still got the tuning box if you are interested!!!!

also if you are fitting new headlight bulbs then i would seriously consider an aftermarket hid kit as they make loads of difference to the standard veccy headlight !!

piece of wee wee to fit too


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dont like HiD's

so, is it 58's onwards, or 2008's in general had the swirl thngy sorted out?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> dont like HiD's
> 
> so, is it 58's onwards, or 2008's in general had the swirl thngy sorted out?


yep they updated the siwrl bar linkage on the newer manifolds.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SRi's looking a bit scarce on the ground, well, 150's anyway, might have to downsize to 120s i think, lol


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> SRi's looking a bit scarce on the ground, well, 150's anyway, might have to downsize to 120s i think, lol


I have drove my father in laws 120 vectra(not sri) and i hate it, the engine doesnt feel as though it has the full 120 horses and seems to run out of puff quite quickly.

I was in the same boat as you but after driving his i held out for a 150!!

also watch out for rattling flywheels on the 150, you can hear them on startup and it shuld stop if you put your foot on the clutch !!

you sure i cant interest you in a 2006 06 plate with full history and 70k on the clock for £3100 ?????


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

There are a load of ex police ones for sale at a Ex Lease place near me but they are all white


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> There are a load of ex police ones for sale at a Ex Lease place near me but they are all white


I don't mind a White one, as long as it's the 150 not got holes drilled all over them, got a number for them? Do you know the mileages?


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I assume there not like the Astra VXR's bulbs, a simple 2 minute job, in the wheel arches there 1 cap each side, pop the cap off , put you hand into the cubby hole and take the bulb out and pop the new one in, job done.  ??

James


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The rover I have to get rid of is just the same, dead easy


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

insanejim69 said:


> I assume there not like the Astra VXR's bulbs, a simple 2 minute job, in the wheel arches there 1 cap each side, pop the cap off , put you hand into the cubby hole and take the bulb out and pop the new one in, job done.  ??
> 
> James


No mate nothing like the Astra at all, if only.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> I don't mind a White one, as long as it's the 150 not got holes drilled all over them, got a number for them? Do you know the mileages?


I think they are called Repossesions UK or something like that and they are based in Winsford, Cheshire. I am sure they are part of the Car Transplants group or they once were, and as for mileages I dont know sorry


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

As said, they are relativly easy to change, remove airbox hose/washer neck and lift battery tray, no need to take anything major off though 

And ShinyVec's does look rather tidy!  :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, had that issue with bulbs on mine. Luckily I can persevere and get them done without dropping the bumper.

Older facelift C's like mine which have suffered the inlet manifold failure have the uprated part fitted  Don't let older ones put you off fella if it's had the work done :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Re Bidderman
I went past the car place today and they have 4+ White Vectra C Facelifts in but I didnt get the prices etc but I did get there proper name and its
repossessions-uk.com so you can look for yourself mate, hope this helps in your search


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> Re Bidderman
> I went past the car place today and they have 4+ White Vectra C Facelifts in but I didnt get the prices etc but I did get there proper name and its
> repossessions-uk.com so you can look for yourself mate, hope this helps in your search


cheers bud, you've done more than enough fella, will investigate :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

is it me, or does the front drivers wing look as though its had a repair?

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...page/1/postcode/gu322he/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------

